#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  CO2 Injection Well Design

## ahme85

Dear colleagues,

I am writing a thesis on the subject of CO2 injection wells for the purpose of CO2 sequestration. Can anyone help me with getting any credible information (books, papers, reports from existing projects) regarding this topic? On the SPE website I found through google a table of contents for a book which seems would be of great help. But I can't even figure out what is the title or author of this publication. Link:



```
https://www.spe.org/mbrservices/Shopperdocs/PROD_MONO022.pdf
```


If anyone has any useful information on the subject or knows the mentioned book I will be very grateful.



Many thanks for your help!See More: CO2 Injection Well Design

----------


## pimpme

......................

----------


## Yengineer

I have come across a couple of CO2 injections wells. They have generally a permanent packer with a receptible seal bore, sealbore extension, millout extension, nipple, reentry.

The upper part (tubing) is composed from a seal locator, seal assembly, joint of tbg, Sliding sleeve and tbg to surface. Tbng is usually coated and the threads are gas tight conections. Diameter and grade depend on amunt and pressures that you plan to use.

Hope it helps

----------


## gasengineer+

May be, _ Practical Aspects of CO2 Flooding
Perry M. Jarrell, Charles Fox, Michael Stein & Steven Webb_, i am doing a job about that theme too, but is so hard find out information of co2 injection.

This is my e-mail ajcp_26@hotmail.com, to exchage data about co2.

----------


## Petrorafo

Maybe you can find on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## emadjamshidi

Dear Friends
I am so eager to work on Co2 capture storage (CCS) for my PhD thesis.
My background is more on petroleum geomechanics.
Any suggestion for me?
I also have a collection of papers. We can share our ideas and resources.

----------


## gasengineer+

Hello emadjamshidi!! i wanna know your opinion, what technology is better for CO2 absortion? How much good is the hot pot process Benfield? and what do you think about the permeation of natural gas? if you have some time to answer i really appreciated. 

Regards

e-mail: anathemacarr@gmail.com

----------


## emadjamshidi

Dear gasengineer
 I am just in the beginning of my work and before that, I have not studied in this field. So I dont think my answers will be satisfactory for you. Regarding this fact that my works were more on geomechanics. But if you have any idea about the answers and know some resourses we can share and I can read more and try to share with you.
What I trying to do is to use numerical simulation using MATLAB software and I am bit mess up that strat from where. Do u have any suggestion.?

Regards
emad.jamshidi@gmail.com

----------


## gasengineer+

Hello friend, i misunderstood you, i though that you were a co2 expert, coz my english is unclear sometimes  :Smile: . If you are interest in CO2 absorption, you need to read Gas Purification of Kohl and Nielsen, is it in this forum. And respect to question, i am designing a Benfiel process to my bachelor thesis, i think that is more economic and effective than others, but i dont have many experience to support it. The permeation technology through membranes is widely used in CO2 EOR, id like to now why? why not benfield process? im searching thoroughly about that. I like the topic for you thesis, we can share information about. And i read something about VIP software to simulate gas injection, search about, regards.  





> Dear gasengineer
>  I am just in the beginning of my work and before that, I have not studied in this field. So I dont think my answers will be satisfactory for you. Regarding this fact that my works were more on geomechanics. But if you have any idea about the answers and know some resourses we can share and I can read more and try to share with you.
> What I trying to do is to use numerical simulation using MATLAB software and I am bit mess up that strat from where. Do u have any suggestion.?
> 
> Regards
> emad.jamshidi@gmail.com

----------


## emadjamshidi

Thanks Gasenginner 
We will see how does it works...

----------


## nodongle

HI
if you have access to any Geomechanics Software with its dongle just let me know I can make ******** for it.
Contact me on ipmirt@gmail.com

----------


## emadjamshidi

Hi gaswngineer
Could u find Practical Aspects of CO2 Flooding?
If yes is it possible for you o share it?

----------


## rgerussia

Hi !



I have this book becasue I am also very intersted in this title for injecting in our gas field but it will take long time to scan it. I will try to find time to do this and upload for you guy!

Regards
Alek





> Hi gaswngineer
> Could u find Practical Aspects of CO2 Flooding?
> If yes is it possible for you o share it?



See More: CO2 Injection Well Design

----------


## emadjamshidi

Thank u so much Alek. It will be my great pleasure. Which other source or papers u will recommend ?

----------


## emadjamshidi

Dear Alek

During this time i gather quite good sources about numerical soultions in carbon storage. But i think still need to read that book ""Practical Aspects of CO2 Flooding"". I wonder to know if u have scan the whole book or not? even a part of it is ok my friend.

Regards
Emad

----------


## rgerussia

Dear All!

Here you go: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For the 2-nd file, will try to upload soonest.

Regards
Alek

----------


## rgerussia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] -  This is the 2-nd fileof this book!

Enjoy!

----------


## abrashid79

Hi Friend,

Could you please share your PhD thesis on CO2 CCS and the collection of papers. My email id is abrashid79@rediffmail.com

Regards

----------

